# Скорость работы Gentoo. Правда ли?

## kajfat

Сижу на дебиане, но некоторые личности советуют переходить на генту. Вроде как намного быстрее.

Юзаю вебсервер, да hlds.  Будет ли все-таки прирост производительности по сравнению с дебианом? Просто стоит ли тратить время на изучение генту?

Dropped questionable link -- AdminLast edited by kajfat on Mon May 16, 2011 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fank

быстрее не будет - это все мифы

я сидел на ней лет 5, перешел на убунту, потому что изучать в дженту стало нечего, а стиль развития дистра стал совсем иной, ИМХО не в лучшую сторону

риск получить поломку выше, чем в убунте

на продакшне это смерти подобно

 *Quote:*   

> Просто стоит ли тратить время на изучение генту?

 

да

это очень хорошая школа

не так убого как слака

не так старО как фря

не так железобетонно как дебиан

----------

## dimm

будет быстрее

----------

## cord

 *dimm wrote:*   

> будет быстрее

 

правильнее сказать так - "в определенных условиях можно получить производительность выше"

----------

## TigerJr

Быстрее будет могу сказать точно, но не в первый год работы с гентоо.

Когда научишься ставить из 1 стейджи и изучишь большинство USE флагов и разберешься с флажками оптимизации и дебага 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=barcelona -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"
```

```
emerge system
```

 пересоберешь из 1 стейджи весь мир

```
emerge world -e
```

тогда будет существенное отличие в производительности от Дебиана\Убунту и других дистров, разве только slackware (гентоway) и линукс фром скретч(не гентоway) может похвастать такими возможностями при наличие /dev/hands!!

Ставлю в продакшене сервера на генте уже 5й год. аптайм некоторых более 1000 дней.

Если вы знаете Red Hat, то всё, что вы знаете, — это Red Hat, если вы знаете Slackware — вы знаете Linux

из гентоway

----------

